# Fish stuck in fish



## kenchau (Jun 9, 2010)

I need help!

My cichlid tank needed a really good cleaning, so ill-advised, I moved my cichlids to my 75 gallon tank where my Koi goldfish are. My koi are about 5-6" and the cichlids: couple of convicts (2" long), several bumblebees (3" long), and one demasoni (2" long). So I didn't think it'd be a problem - the koi are intimidatingly big enough that the cichlids wouldn't try to pick on them.

The problem is the demasoni, is not as thick, and so one of the koi swallowed it!!!    

The tail of the demasoni sticks out maybe half a centimetre. I tried to pull it but it's stuck since it would have been a pretty tight fit into the koi's mouth. What should I do?!?! Should I forcefully pull the fish out? If I leave it, will it breakdown over time? The koi, looks like it's suffering too (although, certainly not suffering to the degree that the demasoni did - it's for sure dead by now).

HELP!!!


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

No don't pull it out, you'll hurt the koi. The koi will eventually crush or cut the demasoni and swallow it. its been more than an hour, how is it doing now?


----------



## kenchau (Jun 9, 2010)

Actually, it's been 24 hours...this happened yesterday. Still see the tail sticking out that half centimentre. I hope you're right in that the koi will break it down. Uggghhh. The koi swims fine and all, but you look at it and just can't help but think it's having a hard time.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

wow 24 hrs...hmm, ya leave it.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

If there is any fish doctor in the house, please stand up.


----------



## bluegill (Jan 5, 2010)

the fish tail will rot off in a few days, as long as the fish can "breath".

don't think it will cause an infection.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

your cichlid is probably dead by now and your koi is stressed

you wouldnt be able to do anything if only half a centimeter is sticking out

wait and see what other members here have to say


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

I had a koi eat a pleco once and the same situation as posted happened. I brought it into Frank's and he was able to pull the pleco out from the gills head first.


----------



## kenchau (Jun 9, 2010)

Well, I'm assuming it's been breathing through the gills. But it just has the look like it's having a hard time compared to the other koi in the tank.  

Was the koi that ate a pleco quite a bit larger? I don't see how you could actually pull the demasoni out through the gill as the cichlid is definitely well past the koi's gill. The koi is only 6" long (including the tail, so the body is about 5") and the demasoni was about 2", so it's nearly half way into the koi.


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

It was a 12" koi and a 3" pleco.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I'd try and pull it out. A pleco would have to come out head first, due to the barbs, but a cichlid should come out with a bit of force. If it is too big to remove via the gills, that is your only option really. Just make sure you do it slowly and carefully as some skeleton of your cichlid may now be exposed and could potentially pierce your koi.


----------



## kenchau (Jun 9, 2010)

Alright! Well today when I got home, the fish's tail had rotted away and the koi's mouth seemed to be much wider open and the body of the demasoni seemed to have gotten smaller. So I scooped it up and got a pair of tweezers and was able to easily and gently wiggle it out.

Koi is swimming a lot more now. Only thing is it's mouth is wide open and unable to close. I presume it'll get back to normal over time.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

might have a case of lock jaw.. lol, hope the koi recovers.
what a story though


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

kenchau said:


> Koi is swimming a lot more now. Only thing is it's mouth is wide open and unable to close. I presume it'll get back to normal over time.


How's the koi's mouth now? It sounds like it may have dislocated its jaw. Is it able to eat?


----------

